# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Lỗi không shutdown được hệ điều hành windows!

## penhi102

máy tính của mình không hiểu sao từ lúc mua về đến giờ thỉnh thoảng có hiện tượng không thể _shutdown_ được hệ điều hành (bao gồm* stand by, restart, turn off*). mình đã áp dụng 3 bản ghost đa cấu hình (đã scan, không thấy virus, driver mình tự cài đặt riêng), thậm chí cài mới cả hệ điều hành. sau khi cài đặt hệ điều hành (hoặc sử dụng bản ghost), mình tắt updates, không updates các bản vá lỗi của hđh. nhưng không hiểu sao chỉ dùng được khoảng 1-2 tuần là cùng, mỗi khi mình shutdown, bấm vào nút "stand by", "turn off" hay "restart" đều...không thấy máy thực thi nhiệm vụ. nếu bấm "stand by" thì máy không có hiện tượng gì, cứ như mình chưa bấm vậy. còn nếu bấm "turn off" hoặc "restart" thì máy sẽ hiện "window is shutting down..." mãi không thôi.
mình thử tắt bằng "windows task manager" (ctrl + alt + del) kết quả vẫn vậy. 
mình cũng không hiểu lý do tại sao nữa...
mình cài đặt windows xp từ đĩa mua được 1 năm rồii. quá trình cài đặt diễn ra bình thường, không có hiện tượng gì lạ, vậy mà dùng được 2 tuần là nó bị luôn. cũng đĩa windows đó mình cài cho máy tính khác từ hồi tháng 5/2009 đến giờ mà chưa phải cài lại máy.
*điểm khác biệt giữa 2 máy tính chỉ ở chỗ máy của mình dùng mạng internet thông qua cổng usb của modem còn máy kia dùng qua cổng lan của modem.*
anh em cho mình hỏi hiện tượng của mình nguyên nhân do đâu vậy? mình mới mua máy này từ hồi tháng 10/2009. và cứ thỉnh thoảng nó lại bị vậy, mỗi lần bị vậy mình lại phải tắt nguồn đi hoặc dùng nút "restart" nóng. làm vậy nhiều sợ rằng sẽ ảnh hưởng tới hdd, mình có nhiều dữ liệu quan trọng trong đó!
cám ơn mọi người nhiều!

----------


## hongluongseo

lỗi của bạn cũng rất lạ .nhưng mình nghĩ là ram hoặc hđd đã không thực thi nhiệm vụ đóng hệ điều hành .bạn thử lau chùi lại ram xem sao .để ý xem trong lúc máy chạy có chậm không ? để ý xem cpu nó nóng quá không ?

bạn cài lại win có fomat phân vùng lại không hay là cài lên cả win cũ nhiều lần ?

hoặc bạn làm như sau :

 <div style="text-align: center">cũng trong cửa sổ registry tìm đến hkey_current_user/control panel/desktop trong cửa sổ bên phải bạn sẽ tìm thấy một khóa có tên waittokillapptimeout. nhấp đúp và thiết lập giá trị cho nó là 1000, điều này có nghĩa là bạn đã thiết lập khoảng thời gian chờ của windows là 1 giây. ​</div> <div style="text-align: center">bây giờ khởi động lại máy bạn sẽ thấy thời gian tắt máy giảm đi một cách đáng kể.​</div>

----------


## hongnga1706

hình như bạn còn thiếu gì đó thi phải...
việc kết nối internet ko ảnh hưởng đi! theo mình thì phần cứng ít xảy ra trường hợp này lắm.
bạn làm theo cách này nhé vào *run* gõ *shutdown -s -t 3* rồi chờ 3 giây sau nếu máy tính tắt tình có nghĩa phần mềm ko vấn đề gì.
hoặc download file này về chạy thử nhé http://www.ziddu.com/download/8331790/dragonii.zip.html

----------


## khicaca

bạn thử dùng chương trình uti_turnoff để tắt máy xem sao
link *download*

bạn có thể xem them chi tiết tại
http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?p=94499
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## sammanh

> hình như bạn còn thiếu gì đó thi phải...
> việc kết nối internet ko ảnh hưởng đi! theo mình thì phần cứng ít xảy ra trường hợp này lắm.
> bạn làm theo cách này nhé vào *run* gõ *shutdown -s -t 3* rồi chờ 3 giây sau nếu máy tính tắt tình có nghĩa phần mềm ko vấn đề gì.
> hoặc download file này về chạy thử nhé http://www.ziddu.com/download/8331790/dragonii.zip.html


 mình đã thử cách này, máy tính tắt bình thường sau 3 giây. trước khi tắt, máy tính có cảnh báo gì đó đại loại ý nói máy tính đang shutdown, cần tắt các chương trình đang hoạt động (đại ý thế, mình kịp nhìn lướt qua thôi)
máy của mình chỉ thỉnh thoảng mới bị vậy thôi.mình để ý trong 2 lần gần nhất máy tính bị vậy,trước lúc tắt máy tính mình có sử dụng error repair professional để scan và repair các lỗi. sau khi repair xong, mình tắt máy tính đi, thế là bị luôn! đấy là 2 lần gần đây nhất, còn các lần trước đó thì...ngẫu nhiên nó bị thôi, mình không làm gì đặc biệt cả.
mình sẽ thử từng cách một, cám ơn mọi người!

----------


## leanhseomxh

đó là nó kết thúc các chương trinh đang khởi động ngầm cùng win thôi
cũng có thể là bạn chưa tắt hết các chương trình đang hoạt động
không sao đâu tìm và tắt hết đi là ok ngay thôi

----------

